# hyatt escala(park city) no longer in vacation club



## robotilt (Mar 17, 2016)

Question to the hyatt vacation residence owners.
Can you confirm that the hyatt escala in park city is no longer park of the family of hyatt vacation residences.
Was just in park city and it has been rebranded "Hyatt Centric"
It is no longer listed on the hyatt vacation residence web page(where it was listed last year)
I called owners line today and the lady at customer service told me that hyatt does not have a vacation residence in park city.
What has happened to the home resort owners of the hyatt escala, now that it has been rebranded and apparently removed from the webpage.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 17, 2016)

Although it is still in many of the brochures when you go to a presentation, it is no longer in the residence club. We discovered it when we called and  tried to book there last year when we first purchased our time share. I have heard other new owners unhappy that they weren't informed when they purchased.


----------



## lizap (Mar 17, 2016)

I have never seen availability here.


----------



## ivywag (Mar 19, 2016)

It's still listed on the "Points Chart" in the Owners' Clubhouse portion of the Residence Club website as is Miami Doral, but I would guess that both were retained by Hyatt when they sold to ILG. I've never seen a Park City unit available on the website and it's been a very long time since Doral has been there.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 20, 2016)

When we called Hyatt they confirmed that it is no longer included in Hyatt residence club.


----------

